# My Tivo doesn't do Kickstart 58? (10 TB Roamio)



## MisterWho (Oct 7, 2007)

Is it possible my tivo cannot do a KS 58? I have been chugging along with a 3 TB Roamio for many years now. This drive was self-upgraded (I just popped it into the tivo and let it do its thing). I recently tried to copy this drive to a 10 TB drive (chronicled here DIY 10TB Roamio).

Now, after leaving it for this past week, today it is failing at the loading stage when making a service connection. I see on the forums where many people have had a similar problem that apparently is fixed by a KS 58. Well, as I detail in the other thread, my box does not seem to do a KS 58. The code appears to be accepted by the box (amber and green flashing lights after entering 5-8 and screen indicating message about installing an update) but the box sits at this screen for hours upon hours never progressing. The longest I left it to sit was over 12 hours and nothing happened prompting me to pull the plug. I cannot find anyone else who seems to have a box that does not do the kickstart code. Can anyone out there help? I hate that while others have encountered the failing connections after an upgrade, they were able to rectify with the KS 58 while I cannot.


----------



## Petermn2 (Mar 27, 2009)

I'm having the same issue with my old 500gb Bolt running TE4 hydra. Prior to last week, I've never tried doing a ks 58. But In preparation to upgrade my hd to a 2tb I followed the recommendations by jmbach (who seems, seems to have the most insight and coherent instructions related to hd upgrades) And first I took out the 500gb drive and ran WD's diag app doing the extended test 2 hours later he checks out perfect. Then I reinstalled the hd and first let it boot normally and connect to the TiVo mothership then waited about an hour. 3 times I rebooted into KS 58 got the confirmation led flashes, then the startup screen for about a minute and got the Installing Firmware. Do not unplug... screen. The longest I let that go was for about 14 hours and still had the same screen. After rebooting normally after each attempt everything seems fine, I just can't do a ks 58.
I'm curious, were you able to do a successful ks 58 prior to doing your 10TB hd upgrade?


----------



## MisterWho (Oct 7, 2007)

Petermn2 said:


> I'm having the same issue with my old 500gb Bolt running TE4 hydra. Prior to last week, I've never tried doing a ks 58. But In preparation to upgrade my hd to a 2tb I followed the recommendations by jmbach (who seems, seems to have the most insight and coherent instructions related to hd upgrades) And first I took out the 500gb drive and ran WD's diag app doing the extended test 2 hours later he checks out perfect. Then I reinstalled the hd and first let it boot normally and connect to the TiVo mothership then waited about an hour. 3 times I rebooted into KS 58 got the confirmation led flashes, then the startup screen for about a minute and got the Installing Firmware. Do not unplug... screen. The longest I let that go was for about 14 hours and still had the same screen. After rebooting normally after each attempt everything seems fine, I just can't do a ks 58.
> I'm curious, were you able to do a successful ks 58 prior to doing your 10TB hd upgrade?


I don't know if I ever tried before the recent upgrade. I've had to put back in my original 3 TB drive since the upgraded drive began failing connecting to the tivo service (an issue I see many describe in that upgrade thread- but one everyone but me can solve easily enough with a KS 58). Out of curiosity, I attempted the KS 58 on the 3 TB drive and it ran for about five hours before I pulled the plug to restart normal. Apparently, my box just doesn't do this kickstart. So now, I fear I cannot do the 10 TB upgrade as I have no way around fixing the hiccups inherent in that upgrade.


----------



## Petermn2 (Mar 27, 2009)

MisterWho said:


> I don't know if I ever tried before the recent upgrade. I've had to put back in my original 3 TB drive since the upgraded drive began failing connecting to the tivo service (an issue I see many describe in that upgrade thread- but one everyone but me can solve easily enough with a KS 58). Out of curiosity, I attempted the KS 58 on the 3 TB drive and it ran for about five hours before I pulled the plug to restart normal. Apparently, my box just doesn't do this kickstart. So now, I fear I cannot do the 10 TB upgrade as I have no way around fixing the hiccups inherent in that upgrade.


I had read on some thread (which I haven't been able to find again) that there were issues on some of the original Bolts, and I think Roamios too, which prevents certain kickstarts from working. I have no idea if that's true or not.

Something you might try if you haven't already...
When you rebooted to do the KS 58 did you reboot through the menu or did you unplug it and replug? I just saw a thread with someone alluding to KS's not working from a menu reboot but working with powering off and then on.

As far as my Bolt, today after a month of frustration, I finally got fed up with all the bugs and ads in the new TE4 release. I bit the bullet and downgraded back to TE3. I'm going to let it run overnight and let it get itself up to date and tomorrow I'll try KS 58 again, hopefully it will work and then I try to upgrade my hdd again.


----------



## Petermn2 (Mar 27, 2009)

Petermn2 said:


> As far as my Bolt, today after a month of frustration, I finally got fed up with all the bugs and ads in the new TE4 release. I bit the bullet and downgraded back to TE3. I'm going to let it run overnight and let it get itself up to date and tomorrow I'll try KS 58 again, hopefully it will work and then I try to upgrade my hdd again.


As I suspected after rolling back to TE3, KS 58 now works fine on my Bolt. It took about 15 minutes to complete. Today I will try the hdd upgrade again and see how that goes.


----------

